# What Color!!



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

This is my YB Tippler............wondering what color is it??

http://picasaweb.google.co.in/lh/photo/S4rrIRtIShmGxyU6yIQ1oQ?feat=directlink


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

A non banded blue?... just a guess.. lets see what others say...a blue without bars...that is what I meant..lol..


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

looks like a blue slate or a smoky but I might be wrong


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

blue bar i guess


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

blue barless!!!!???


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Blue check with dirty and sooty. It isn't a slate/smokey because it still has an albescent strip.


----------



## uae. (Mar 5, 2010)

dun or brown
can you put other or more pictures to make sure for you


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Blue check with dirty and sooty. It isn't a slate/smokey because it still has an albescent strip.


I too thought it had a checker pattern but couldn't even guess what color modifications 

Also, what is an albescent strip ?


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

I found this definition on Google. "Albescent strip: A lighter, almost white, strip often found on the outside edge of the outer two tail feathers of many pigeons."
Yes I do see a white (very thin strip) line on the tail feathers.


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Here are 2 more pics of the YB.
http://picasaweb.google.co.in/lh/photo/9B0AwVa_tRSw3iJ-4iEc2Q?feat=directlink
http://picasaweb.google.co.in/lh/photo/7opdt3UK4ua302EV0j6umA?feat=directlink


----------



## uae. (Mar 5, 2010)

its dun 
its the dilute of black


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

it is not dun. Becky hit the nail on the head. She is more 'smarts' than most here


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It may just be a blue bar instead of a blue check. The sooty gene makes false checks, and with a closer look, I think that's what's going on. It's a lot darker overall than I originally thought, but I'm pretty sure it isn't spread (black). If it is, then it is a very coarse spread since you can make out the wing patterns and such. I'm 99% sure that it isn't spread though. Just a dirty (maybe homozygous for it being the reason it is so dark?) and sooty blue bar.


----------



## uae. (Mar 5, 2010)

wolverine said:


> it is not dun. Becky hit the nail on the head. She is more 'smarts' than most here


can u tell me if its not dun


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't have any duns at the moment or I would take pics. Maybe someone here has some pics and can post them


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Am I looking at the wrong pic cause I see a Black/ brown bird with streaks of brown on its feather wing.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

This is the closet to a dun that I can find, from KC Kennels. It's one of their Chinese Owls for sale.










Not sure if that is a silver velvet or actually dun, but either way, it is dilute. The biggest difference between blues and silvers are the flight feathers. Silvers will have lighter colored flight feathers.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Becky,

Is this a Dun? it's one of my young birds.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Chilangz said:


> This is my YB Tippler............wondering what color is it??
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.co.in/lh/photo/S4rrIRtIShmGxyU6yIQ1oQ?feat=directlink


*This bird is what color breeders would call a KITE.The red in the flight feathers is one of the BRONZE factors, so this bird is a T-CHECK carring KITE BRONZE and dirty.This bird is very important to those that breed ALMONDS. The classical Kite used in Almond matings is a near black T-pattern with Kite Bronze,and that is what we have here* GEORGE


----------



## uae. (Mar 5, 2010)

maybe what u say is right but what i see its spread dun 
ezemaxima about ur bird the best way to know wait forthe bird tell it complete 6 months and u will see the really color of it


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

Chilangz,
what are the the colors of the parents?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah I forgot about the bronze. But didn't realize it was kite bronze.

Ezemaxima, it looks more like brown to me  But when it gets older and the eye color comes out, then we'll be able to tell if it is silver or brown.


----------



## uae. (Mar 5, 2010)

what ever i think half of u guys do not know too much about pigeon colors & genetics

Ezemaxima for u friend i think ur bird is brown tell now wait for him to complete 6 month old 
after that u will see the real color


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Here are the parents........1st two is Hen and the next two is cock

http://picasaweb.google.co.in/lh/photo/b2kWSN00J-NbAmcvu4oypQ?feat=directlink
http://picasaweb.google.co.in/lh/photo/8E6nbBlxlCX3hQ2wEyqO_A?feat=directlink
http://picasaweb.google.co.in/lh/photo/ZdSjejZR9CxoIE1wdrircw?feat=directlink
http://picasaweb.google.co.in/lh/photo/Uq0ZGt1RRUfYui8xp36R1g?feat=directlink


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Also what are the chances of getting Almond with this YB.............BTW, the YB is a Hen


----------



## crosbeem (Sep 20, 2010)

*re: chequer*

Hi, 
The pigeon looks like a dark chequer to me simply because of the patterning. If it was a bar the blue would predominate


----------



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

I think it's T-Pattern (brown)


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Both parents are also t-checks, and I'm assuming both split for sooty since their baby shows it. I guess that's what is making the t-check on the baby look so weird.
The kite shows up much better on the dad.
You won't get almond unless the almond gene is present, which it isn't because it is dominant. Mating them to almonds would make some pretty birds though


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

crosbeem said:


> Hi,
> The pigeon looks like a dark chequer to me simply because of the patterning. If it was a bar the blue would predominate


Not necessarily. I've seen some dirty blue bars who almost looked black.


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

so do I understand this right, only t-pattern and blacks wil show bronze,and blue bars won't.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Blue bars can show bronze  Usually not quite as well, but it is there. There's quite a few different types of bronze, but I'm pretty sure kite is only on t-patterns. I might be wrong, but I'm pretty sure.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Chilangz said:


> Also what are the chances of getting Almond with this YB.............BTW, the YB is a Hen


*you would have to breed it to an ALMOND, to get the classic ALMOND color that is why this Kite is so important in breeding ALMONDS.*GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

uae. said:


> maybe what u say is right but what i see its spread dun
> ezemaxima about ur bird the best way to know wait forthe bird tell it complete 6 months and u will see the really color of it


*hI UAE, The bird that i am talking about is the first bird that was posted in this thread go back to the first post and take a look.*GEORGE


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

Looks like a slatey to me.


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

Looking at the other pic , not a slatey more of a dark cheq.


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for the info........will try to get a hold on Almond Cock (which I think is rare over here).


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

*Color*

This is my another pair which is on eggs......wondering what color will be the babies.......
The one which has more brown coloration is Cock and the one which has more white is Hen.

http://picasaweb.google.co.in/lh/photo/YQr-C2z_SOrUJV9J97UAyQ?feat=directlink
http://picasaweb.google.co.in/lh/photo/m7mCCTodU02nzPJND6iM6A?feat=directlink


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Ezemaxima, it looks more like brown to me  But when it gets older and the eye color comes out, then we'll be able to tell if it is silver or brown.


This was taken a few months back and it's currently almost done with its molt. It has red eye and the color still the same. I was also thinking it's a brown.


----------



## crosbeem (Sep 20, 2010)

*re:'t' pattern*



jeff houghton said:


> Looking at the other pic , not a slatey more of a dark cheq.


I reckon its a dark cheq also; namely, a 't' pattern where the cheq predominates.


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Chilangz said:


> This is my another pair which is on eggs......wondering what color will be the babies.......
> The one which has more brown coloration is Cock and the one which has more white is Hen.
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.co.in/lh/photo/YQr-C2z_SOrUJV9J97UAyQ?feat=directlink
> http://picasaweb.google.co.in/lh/photo/m7mCCTodU02nzPJND6iM6A?feat=directlink


Can I expect a grizzle out of this pair?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, you can definitely expect grizzles, since they are both grizzle. The cockbird is a red check with only one gene for grizzle (making him heterozygous for it). The hen is homozygous (pure) grizzle, and I'm assuming also red. Since the cockbird is split for blue, that means you'll get some blue hens, red hens, and red cocks (some will be split for blue). And all the babies will be grizzles, mostly pure grizzles who will have a lot of white, but some het. grizzles too, which will look more like dad.


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Yes, you can definitely expect grizzles, since they are both grizzle. The cockbird is a red check with only one gene for grizzle (making him heterozygous for it). The hen is homozygous (pure) grizzle, and I'm assuming also red. Since the cockbird is split for blue, that means you'll get some blue hens, red hens, and red cocks (some will be split for blue). And all the babies will be grizzles, mostly pure grizzles who will have a lot of white, but some het. grizzles too, which will look more like dad.


Thanks..will keep everyone posted when the hatchlings comes out


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

ezemaxima said:


> This was taken a few months back and it's currently almost done with its molt. It has red eye and the color still the same. I was also thinking it's a brown.


Does the eye look something like this?


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

i really looks nice like that color


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Does the eye look something like this?


Pretty close. I'll try to take photos of the bird and the eye later then start a new thread. Sorry but don't mean to be hijacking Chilangz's thread here.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

ezemaxima said:


> Pretty close. I'll try to take photos of the bird and the eye later then start a new thread. Sorry but don't mean to be hijacking Chilangz's thread here.


Alrighty


----------

